# DEAL OR NO DEAL - JET DC-1100C Dust Collector with Canister



## Fireengines (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been looking for a Jet Dust Collector and I on my way to take a look at this one. it is a JET DC-1100C Dust Collector with 1 micron Canister, $350.00. Is this a deal or no deal?


----------



## razor524 (Dec 2, 2012)

If the motor works well then I would say it is a good deal as they are a lot more new and the 1 micron filters with the ability to clean by turning that lever are not cheap either.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 2, 2012)

looks like a deal to me, i just googled it and found a site that is selling it for   

 


 


List Price$853.00
Your Savings-$73.01
Standard ShippingFREE
TooKing.com Price$779.99


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought mine on sale at WC in Sept this year for $400.00.  They are normally $499 new.  See link.  http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...-1ph-115230v-5-micron-bag-model-dc1100mk.aspx

As long as its in good shape, it should be a good deal.


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 2, 2012)

If it works, a very good deal, remember the canister filters are MUCH more expensive than the cloth bags. Filters alone are around $300.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Canister filter makes it a really good deal as long as everything is working.


----------

